# oil leak Honda 9hp and 13hp



## hamar507 (Oct 15, 2009)

I have 2 pressure washers with the same problems. Both Honda engines are seeping oil out of the bottom. The model numbers are GX 270 and GX 390 both are horizontal shaft. It appears to be coming from the gasket on the shaft side of the engine. How common is this on the Honda's? To inspect and confirm my suspicions I have to take the pumps off of the engines. Just checking to see if anyone has similiar problems with Honda. Thanks.

I have checked over the engine case and there is no oil dripping from the oil fill, oil drain etc.


----------



## Delorean.nerd (Sep 9, 2021)

hey, I have the GX 390 
I am having the same problem with one that was given to me to work on and has been suspecting the crankcase seal,
It leaks from the bottom left side and is clear. I have figured out it is not the washer part but is related to the engine itself. I am going to replace the crankcase seal at the same time as I take it off. I have thought it would be easy to take it off with the four bolts on the bottom and just sit it on the table and examine a better way to see where it's coming from because it is hard to tell with the base that's on it if it just spreads around.


----------

